# Youtube issues...



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

feel free to move/delete if duplicate, ect.

how did i not find a page on here about youtube's biggest issue:

betta fighting.

i search "Betta" often, to see if there's any stunners out there, or see if anyone needs a bit of help with a sick one, or education on proper care, but today, i found something that angered me so greatly, i wanted to slap someone.

some teenage boys stuck three stunning bettas in a glass cup(with what looked like a chunk of pineapple. o.0?) and laughed and joked as they fought. sad thing was, in video 1, the poster questioned if it was legal! i wanted to go off on them SO BAD, but i've done that before and got ganged up on about it. >.>; so, i held my tounge, gave them a thumbs down, and flagged them. i don't come across fighting videos often, since i don't search "Betta Fight", but when i do, it makes my blood boil! 

once, i came across a video of a kid who put FOUR in a half-gallon/gallon Kritter Keeper, and laughed as they fought! 

i dunno what else to do, other than post them here and on other betta forums, and get them flagged and removed. could we possibly get youtube to do something about them? :< i hate seeing stunning bettas, not just PKs either, fought when i'm trying to help people keep their bettas happier and healthier.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Posting youtube videos of bettas fighting or any other animal cruelty is against the forum rules. I understand that the reason people want to post links to these videos is to make people aware of the videos so they can flag them. Watching these videos is very upsetting to a lot of members. Here is a link to the youtube video rule.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/youtube-links-31581/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x-x sorry. if you gotta, close this if ya gotta. .____.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can still talk about these issues. You just can't post the links.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought that you only coudn't post links to the video. They didn't post any links or anything... unless I missed something...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

okay. :3 thank you. >.<

uugh. .____. would it be possible to contact youtube itself to get these types of videos off?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Watching these videos is very upsetting to a lot of members.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/youtube-links-31581/


oh, trust me. the one i spoke of more than upset me. >.> the words to describe how i felt are.... not very family-friendly.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree. 

I once saw a series of Betta fighting video by the same person showing a 30 or 40 minute fight... I was sooo angry... then I see a locked door in the background.

Some kids fighting their fish when they know they'd get in big trouble if their parents found out... And most comments say things like "Don't get angry it's their culure in Asia!" SERIOUSLY? It was in a locked bed room.........


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah. these kids said in the first video, wondering if it was illegal. uuuhhh.... yeah, it's illegal! ._______.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, i've seen videos of people putting betta together in their cups at walmart. ugh.
as if they weren't suffering enough...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know. x-x it's sad, really. :/ 

they don't seem to realize that it's illegal in most states. >.>; i checked out some of the animal cruelty laws. they count under "vertebrates".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Baylee, no one posted any links. I was just warning people just in case someone decided to. I wanted to save myself the trouble of having to remove any links should someone decide to post one.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

If I saw those videos I would be very angry too, of course I am upset by talking about it. 
People can act so stupid sometimes, what's the point of doing such cruel things?
There are so many better thing they could be doing with there time than hurting little fish.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

did you see on americas funniest videos when they laughed when someone flushed a dead fish! I was mad!:frustrated:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Baylee, no one posted any links. I was just warning people just in case someone decided to. I wanted to save myself the trouble of having to remove any links should someone decide to post one.


Oh okay I didn't understand. 

Youtube... I once saw a video where a guy ate a live Betta :evil:

Some of those people are idiots.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ethan said:


> did you see on americas funniest videos when they laughed when someone flushed a dead fish (betta fish it looked like)! I was mad!:frustrated:


 some people are so :roll:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Oh okay I didn't understand.
> 
> Youtube... I once saw a video where a guy ate a live Betta :evil:
> 
> Some of those people are idiots.


that is terrible!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think i saw that one. a bunch of collage boys, dared their drunk friend to swallow the poor thing. >.> he then came back up the way he went down, and they laughed at him. i, and many others, had at those boys, scolding them. 



the boys then said they were going to do the same. with a lizard.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate videos of people fighting long fin bettas because they are the ones with the highest risks of getting sick because of the injuries


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i know. x-x it's sad, really. :/
> 
> they don't seem to realize that it's illegal in most states. >.>; i checked out some of the animal cruelty laws. they count under "vertebrates".


actually I looked it up and they are excluded from animal cruelty laws


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> okay. :3 thank you. >.<
> 
> uugh. .____. would it be possible to contact youtube itself to get these types of videos off?


That doesn't mean you can't share a link if private messaged though ;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettamaniac said:


> actually I looked it up and they are excluded from animal cruelty laws


wrong. 

from Yahoo answers"



> It's illegal in most states and across Asia and western Europe.
> 
> Florida, for example, has very strict laws against animal fighting and Bettas are considered equal with dogs. Fighting Bettas in Florida is a 3rd degree felony, as with most other US states.


i also looked it up not too long ago. most state laws don't specify just dogs when it comes to animal fighting, but count roosters, and other vertebrates. it differs from state to state, but that's what most states state in their animal fighting laws.

also, Feral, i will, but only if people want me to. .____. i don't wanna get in trouble on here. x-X


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe it's ok to share a link via pm.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

okies.

i think the ones i talked about were removed. :3


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't understand why people must be so cruel. I admit that I'm a huge tomboy but I'd never do anything like fighting fish, putting fish in the same plastic containers at the stores, and posting something so sick on a site that people of all ages get on. Animal cruelty of all sorts is illegal. People can be so stupid. Though you can't post the links to the specific videos you've made our community aware of these so if we do come across them we can give them a lovely thumbs down and flag.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm always coming across these. :/ i flag and vote down them all. i hate that i can't enjoy betta videos on youtube, without someone posting something stupid like these on there. D:


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate it too but all we can do is flag as many videos as possible to attempt to get them removed. If you ever want to send me a link to any bad videos through pm you can so that I can help get them flagged. ;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How the fighting is done is what irks me. Stupid fighting is the worst. Well informed fighters do things much more humanely...not that I approve it's just that I know two fighters on youtube and I've learned how the fighting works from them.

Two humane US fighters on youtube are:

Radicalplakats
Plakatfighters1


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Plakatfighters1 doesn't just fight, he breeds beautiful bettas as well. he clearly doesn't fight them till they die, like most Youtube fighters, and treats them pretty well(well... as well as a fighting betta can be treated).

i hate with a passion, the kids who just plop two bettas in a cup/bowl/glass/whatever and laugh as they fight, or laugh at them when they don't want to fight! had to fuss as these girls the other day, who plopped a beautiful red betta in the bowl of a beautiful blue betta, bet on who'd win, and complained when all they did was flare, and move to opposite sides of the bowl.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

People can be so stupid. I hate the people who find it funny to be cruel to animals as beautiful as these. Many people think that it's just a fish and nothing more but that's because they don't understand. Animals deserve to be treated with respect. How would they like it if they were two gorgeous fish that had suddenly been placed in a small area together just so that they would fight? I know that everyone says that these days but it's true that those people probably wouldn't like it if they were the fish. What do they find funny about two animals trying to kill each other because of their stupidity? That's messed up if you ask me. It makes me sick!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Most professional betta fighters know when to stop fighting them and how to treat their injuries but I have to say fighter plakats are really beautiful bettas and I am thinking of one day buying one of aquabid if I ever get the money (no I will not fight it with another betta)


----------

